# Street gangs in Helena, Montana



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Street gangs in Helena, Montana-

:mrgreen:


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

the pics aren't working Sandrider brokenimage


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

try refreshing it.... I can see them.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)




----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

YFZsandrider said:


> try refreshing it.... I can see them.


nope.... no pics are in your post. :watching:


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

YFZsandrider said:


> try refreshing it.... I can see them.


you can see them because they are on your computer.

Looking at the code for the images...You can't post a photo from your email account...it needs to be hosted on a website or photo sharing site


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Don't feel bad. It took me 2 months to figure out how to post a pic. I still can't even get the size right.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

*need pics!*


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

G-G-G-g-g-ggggghost gangs!!!:smt170


----------



## The Reaper (Sep 21, 2009)

damn sandrider thats the scariest gang I've ever seen!!!!!

reminds me of the Ninja Parade....


----------



## Rys2k8Altima (Oct 15, 2009)

the reaper said:


> damn sandrider thats the scariest gang i've ever seen!!!!!
> 
> Reminds me of the ninja parade....


lol


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

You know we're going to keep picking on you until you fix it....


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

There. Fixed it!


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Those animals!

The nerve! Laying on people's yards and damaging their bushes!


:anim_lol:


----------



## ROBINPA (Sep 11, 2009)

Some great pics of that gang of ruffians , in the second pic it looks like the riot just wore them thugs outtumbleweed


----------



## The Reaper (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm from FL so I'm guessing those are Elk?

that craps crazy.....I dunno what i'd do if i came out to get the mail and seen that in my yard HAHAHA


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

The Reaper said:


> I'm from FL so I'm guessing those are Elk?
> 
> that craps crazy.....I dunno what i'd do if i came out to get the mail and seen that in my yard HAHAHA


No... Dems some BIIIIIG ELK! I'd have to resist the urge to take the suppressor for a run! JUST KIDDING!


----------

